# Roboti >  Brushless motoru jauda

## EdgarsA

Vai ir kāds veids, lai noskaidrotu/izrēķinātu torque DC brushless motoriem?
Šiem ir RPM/KV jeb apgriezienu skaits minūtē uz katru voltu.
Gribētos zināt griezes momentu jebkādā saprotamā mērvienībā - mNM -oz/in - kg/cm u.t.t.
Paldies!

----------

